# Planning for this years Hood River to The Dalles



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

I loved riding it a year or so ago and have been talking about it with friends and family. Have a small group that want to do it this year. 

Trying to decide when the best time would be. I am thinking around the end of June. The wind won't be that bad and it shouldn't have gotten to hot at that point. 
I am thinking there will be around 10 to 15 of us do it. It will just be a pleasure cruise. No hard efforts to speak of. 
I will be glad when they get it all connected from Troutdale to The Dalles. That would make for an amazing weekend journey. 
Work continues on connection of Historic Columbia River Highway trail in 2016 | OregonLive.com


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

The wind velocity in the Gorge is dependent on the temperature difference between eastern and western Washington/Oregon. If it's hot in the east and cool in Portland, expect big winds from the west. Only occasionally is the opposite true and the wind is out of the east. 

It can blow at the end of June. Safer in early june and also less wind early in the day.


80turbota said:


> I loved riding it a year or so ago and have been talking about it with friends and family. Have a small group that want to do it this year.
> 
> Trying to decide when the best time would be. I am thinking around the end of June. The wind won't be that bad and it shouldn't have gotten to hot at that point.
> I am thinking there will be around 10 to 15 of us do it. It will just be a pleasure cruise. No hard efforts to speak of.
> ...


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Looking right now for a early July ride. We shall soon see how that plays out. I guess if it is hot then so be it. Getting excited for this riding season. this will be the first "big" outside ride for me. So looking forward to it. Shortly after this will be my Metric Century. H.R. to The Dalles will just be a tune up ride for me. Going to be a great year this year for riding. I can just feel it.


----------

